# Chicago is COLD....



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm in Chicago for the week and it's so cold that there is snow on the ground but nothing is wet. I've never been in such a colder place in all my life. I've even lived in Anchorage Alaska for 6 years. The wind chill here must be well below zero, sunny clear skies are adding to the chill. The wind is coming off of lake Michigan and it looks like icecaps are floating on the lake as well. Locals here are saying this is the coldest winter in 11+ years.

I'm here for my daughters gymnastic meet which is being held on the Navy Pier.

Going to the Shedd Aquarium tomorrow...hope it's not frozen!!!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Views from our room

Sheraton Chicago Hotel and Towers


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

hehe, I miss Chicago, but I sure don't miss the wind chill! It's been windy here in PA and I kept saying it felt like I was in Chicago again.

Good luck to your daughter. If you can get to Shedd during the workday it's definitely less crowded.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

Chicago has nothing on Minnesota, especially northern Minnesota. Todays actually a pretty nice day, forecast of 10 degrees above zero and sun. Last weekend was pretty cold. High temperatures for the day were about 5 or 10 degrees below zero. At night the temperatures would drop to 20 or 25 below zero. I'm sure places in northern Minnesota hit -40.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

winnipeg's right there with minnesota if not worse sometimes 

today will be nice: high of -4F with a windchill of -38F... wooohooo! get your butt-cuts on folks!


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Here in Green Bay Wi the past few days have been extremley cold -5 to -10 degrees and with the windchill about -30 to -40 below zero. I highly recomend going to the shedd aquarium it is a wonderfull place I travel to the shedd at least once a year, my favorite display is one with wild caught heckles and a anaconda sitting on the bank as if it were a real river, they do an exellent job with the fish and the setups fantastic place.....now that I think about it I may have to plan another trip there soon, or at least in the spring.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Those temps sound too cold for me...I think they are calling for a high close to 80 today back home (Arizona).

I'm looking forward to the Shedd Aquarium visit tomorrow. I was born and raised in Monterey and the Aquarium back there will be hard to beat. I'm sure the Shedd will be better in a lot of other ways.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

See now, being born and raised in Southern Cal and living there for 33 years, then moving to Phoenix and living here for 2 years I have never experienced a winter like that. I would love to spend a winter there just for a change of pace. I know some of you may think me crazy, but I love the snow and cold.
That just looks beautiful, a white city all lit up.
I have spent time in SLC in the winter time, just for a few days on Snowboard trips, and it sure is pretty there.
Roy I know it is cold, but you have to be enjoying the change a little.
Good luck with your daughter's meet, see ya when you get back.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

nailalc said:


> Chicago has nothing on Minnesota, especially northern Minnesota. Todays actually a pretty nice day, forecast of 10 degrees above zero and sun. Last weekend was pretty cold. High temperatures for the day were about 5 or 10 degrees below zero. At night the temperatures would drop to 20 or 25 below zero. I'm sure places in northern Minnesota hit -40.


Yup, we've had lows of around -30 (without the wind chill) for over a week straight, and during the day when it's at it's warmest, the wind chill has been about -49.
Lots of houses have been burning down with people not quite taking the right approach to thawing their frozen water pipes.

Roy, I thought the Shedd was great when we were there last summer, so I'm sure you'll really enjoy it. I would have liked to see a little less algae in some of the planted tanks, but hey, not everyone is perfect like us... LOL! :heh:


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I think it got even more cold in Chicago after the Super Bowl.

DJ


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

JanS said:


> Lots of houses have been burning down with people not quite taking the right approach to thawing their frozen water pipes.


Ouch!

The pipes to my garage sink froze; temp in there finally fell below 33F over the weekend. Thankfully, now that the wind has dropped to a more reasonable 12mph the temp is back up to 33F. To deal with the pipes, I took the lazy man's approach, turned the water off to the pipes and crossed my fingers that the pvc manages to swell enough to not break.

Got to love living in Minnesota. Of course the Canadians would probably consider our weather down right balmy at times. And to think not more than a month ago we were complaining that we were never going to get a real winter!:doh:


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

Boy you guys are freezing there  .

Actually i live in the temperate climate so i should be freezing too.Here in Galati, Romania (46 00 N, 25 00 E ) the temperature is now 51°F due to GLOBAL WARMING.It has been like that almost all winter , 2-3 days of cold temperature and a little bit of snow for this winter.

A picture i took today ( about 11am local time)
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a138/dukydaf/20070209034.jpg

And the forecast for my city
Local Weather Forecast for Galati, Romania - weather.com


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Left Coast DJ said:


> I think it got even more cold in Chicago after the Super Bowl.
> 
> DJ


Yep it sure did. Made it hard as heck to handle. My poor bears.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Well, I am going to Chicago tomorrow. My husband and son are putting an addition on my sister-in-law's house (Elgin) and they work there during the week and come home (Indiana) on weekends. They work from Tuesday thru Friday, come home Friday afternoon and return early Tuesday morning. This week they waited until Wednesday to go back because it was supposed to be so cold there.

Since Valentines day is on Wednesday they wanted us (myself, daughter-in-law and 6 month old granddaughter) to meet them in Chicago so we can all go to Brassas (sp) (Brazilian Steak House) for Dinner tomorrow evening. Then he has a meeting on Sunday with another prospective client. I hate driving through large, crowded cities (I usually try to nap during the commute so I don't have to see the traffic) and tomorrow I will actually be doing the driving. Once we get there I will be able to breath a huge sigh of relief because I won't have to drive back home because we will all be coming back Sunday evening and my son can drive back (we are taking his car there) with his wife.

I would love to go to the Shedd Aquarium (I have heard so much about it) while we are there but I think I better just be happy with the really nice meal my Husband is planning for me.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

That will be fun Myra. 

Yeah, the traffic there would be enough to drive me right back out of town. One of the benefits of living in this area is that I _might_ see one or two cars on my way to work in the morning in the whole 7 mile stretch.  Lots of deer though....


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I flew through Chicago yesterday, so cold...but not as cold as West Virginia...coming from California that was something I have never experienced before.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I think I'm going to move south. I can't take the cold here in IL. Heat sucks, but who doesn't have A/C these days. What's the worst, is that IL gets the most awful parts of every season. In the summer its 100 degrees and humid. In the winter it's zero and windy.


----------

